# SPITFIRE - Reintroducing eDNA Earth! Now Available on Promo Price!



## Spitfire Team (Sep 27, 2018)

​​


----------



## mouse (Sep 27, 2018)

If we own the original eDNA Earth, does this give anything new?


----------



## bbunker (Sep 27, 2018)

So I've watched a bit of the videos and - I still don't quite know what's going on here.

Is it new material? A repackaging of the old cartridges into new ones, or is it renaming the old cartridges but keeping the same patches where they are? I don't see a lot of the patches I would have recognized from the old cartridges, so I'm assuming it's either a re-organization and re-naming, or that there are entirely new patches?

Is this meant to replace the old version? Is the sample data the same between the two? Is this a different product? Should I check my e-mails again to see if there are download links to the new version? Is there an upgrade path if it is a new version?

Honestly I can't see any mention of the original version, or what owners of the original version should do on the website...am I missing something obvious?


----------



## tav.one (Sep 27, 2018)

mouse said:


> If we own the original eDNA Earth, does this give anything new?


This is what their FAQs page says:

_We’ve updated EDNA01 to make it easier to use, and easier to find the sound you’re looking for. With NKS support, you can now browse and filter your sounds using Native Instruments’ Komplete and Maschine controllers.

We’ve also restructured and renamed the instruments folders to make them clearer and easier to navigate.

Since this is quite dramatically changed, we have special instructions for existing users needing to update on our eDNA ‘https://www.spitfireaudio.com/how-it-works/edna/ (How It Works)’ page._


----------



## akvalley (Sep 27, 2018)

Direct link to Sandy's tutorial 

"HOW IT WORKS: UPDATING FROM EDNA01
Walking through the update process from eDNA01."


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 27, 2018)

Chat says my existing Lib will result in e-mail shortly to advise any Update steps.


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 27, 2018)

In my half-asleep stupor this morning, I read: 
*SPITFIRE - Reintroducing DNA on Earth!*


----------



## madfloyd (Sep 27, 2018)

Not sure the product is for me, but I really like Homay's composition.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 27, 2018)

Updated problem free. Thanks Spitfire. Nice to see the library getting some love.
Also..I can't help but think we'd be arguing on page 7 by now if this was a string library...


----------



## Kosta S (Sep 27, 2018)

This is one of the best Kontakt libraries I ever bought! The new update is very-very nice, now you can pick up particular sounds through the VAST library very easily! Great update for a really great instrument!!!


----------



## whiskers (Sep 27, 2018)

madfloyd said:


> Not sure the product is for me, but I really like Homay's composition.


Homay always does great work. Usually introduces ideas to use the libs in ways that never would have occurred to me


----------



## msorrels (Sep 27, 2018)

I had to also copy the Scripts from the old version to the new one in order to load any of the 008 Kinematik instruments. Something not covered in the instruction video. I suspect you'd need them to use any of the Legacy patches actually. If you followed the video and deleted your old one you'd have to restore them from a backup or re-install.

Wish they also addressed the Kinematik add on, will it be updated to the new structure?


----------



## markleake (Sep 27, 2018)

This is exactly the update this library needed. The old structure was a bit of a mystery to me. This new structure makes it much easier to understand.

I'm hoping the updated structure works for me. I've used EDNA only a little so far (including the versions with the Albions), but to great effect. I especially like blending some of the patches with strings. It has some fantastic sounds, so I'm hoping this makes it easier to find and use them.

Thanks Spitfire for not forgetting about improving your existing libraries.


----------



## AxEbel (Sep 27, 2018)

Hey Guys!
Did you need to download the library again? For me the app sais I would have to download the 26 GB again.. Maybe I did somethin wrong...


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 28, 2018)

AxEbel said:


> Hey Guys!
> Did you need to download the library again? For me the app sais I would have to download the 26 GB again.. Maybe I did somethin wrong...


No, just the update files for me. Check with support. They’re very quick.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Sep 28, 2018)

msorrels said:


> I had to also copy the Scripts from the old version to the new one in order to load any of the 008 Kinematik instruments. Something not covered in the instruction video. I suspect you'd need them to use any of the Legacy patches actually. If you followed the video and deleted your old one you'd have to restore them from a backup or re-install.
> 
> Wish they also addressed the Kinematik add on, will it be updated to the new structure?



Yes! We sent out the updates to Kinematik a couple of hours ago, you should see it in your Spitfire App


----------



## msorrels (Sep 28, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Yes! We sent out the updates to Kinematik a couple of hours ago, you should see it in your Spitfire App



Awesome. Download and install worked great. All the Kinematik patches are just merged into the various new categories. I think this will make finding sounds in the library a lot easier, the older model was kind of painful.


----------



## Letis (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks for the update. Walkthrough video and explanations on how to install the update are just what make spitfire's customer service great.


----------



## String-for-sale (Sep 28, 2018)

That's a great update, especially for free.


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 28, 2018)

Don't own it, but it _sounds _like a good deal!


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 28, 2018)

I finally decided to get it. I've always liked the idea of EDNA but never picked it up because of the massive amount of content and have heard users say there is too much to navigate through to find what you're looking for. The new streamlined breakdown of patch types has finally sold me on getting it.


----------



## jneebz (Sep 28, 2018)

paulmatthew said:


> I finally decided to get it. I've always liked the idea of EDNA but never picked it up because of the massive amount of content and have heard users say there is too much to navigate through to find what you're looking for. The new streamlined breakdown of patch types has finally sold me on getting it.


Would love to hear your thoughts as a new user after you have a chance to play around with it...


----------



## StillLife (Sep 28, 2018)

jneebz said:


> Would love to hear your thoughts as a new user after you have a chance to play around with it...


Me too!


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 28, 2018)

jneebz said:


> Would love to hear your thoughts as a new user after you have a chance to play around with it...





StillLife said:


> Me too!


I downloaded today but won’t be able to play with it until Sunday evening. I’ll post some thoughts about it after I’ve had a chance to go through the library. I’m really looking forward to using Edna .


----------



## idematoa (Sep 29, 2018)

… Downloading …
​


----------



## AllanH (Sep 29, 2018)

I bought it, as I've always found the concept fascinating. The overall sound of the vast majority of patches is indeed very organic and I can see how the sound would fit nicely as part of a background drone or tension builder. The gate sequencer might even be able to be a sort of evolving arpeggiator. 

I need to spend some time better understanding the UI and determining how to turn some of the FX off, as many of the patches are distorted or have substantial reverb built in. The idea, however, is well executed and the overall tone is very different from the many synths I have.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 29, 2018)

AllanH said:


> I bought it, as I've always found the concept fascinating. The overall sound of the vast majority of patches is indeed very organic and I can see how the sound would fit nicely as part of a background drone or tension builder. The gate sequencer might even be able to be a sort of evolving arpeggiator.
> 
> I need to spend some time better understanding the UI and determining how to turn some of the FX off, as many of the patches are distorted or have substantial reverb built in. The idea, however, is well executed and the overall tone is very different from the many synths I have.


There’s a whole slew of videos covering the interface , controls , etc here https://www.spitfireaudio.com/how-it-works/edna/


----------



## idematoa (Sep 29, 2018)

*installation completed !* 



​


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2018)

I've always wanted this library but its always been put in the back burner for me. anyone know if this ever applied for their "wishlist" promos, and how this "reintroduction price" compares? PM me


----------



## Alex Niedt (Sep 29, 2018)

SomeGuy said:


> I've always wanted this library but its always been put in the back burner for me. anyone know if this ever applied for their "wishlist" promos, and how this "reintroduction price" compares? PM me


I got it for $89.52 back in June, bundled with Glass and Steel. So the $99 price tag isn't that far off.


----------



## D Halgren (Sep 29, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> I got it for $89.52 back in June, bundled with Glass and Steel. So the $99 price tag isn't that far off.


What do you think about it?


----------



## idematoa (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 30, 2018)

First try out yesterday and I must say I am really overwhelmed by the amount and quality of presets. Really incredible and lots of stuff to tweak them. What I found really great is that some of this tweaking (like the oscillator fading between the soundsources or the gate) are really easy to use and directly on the main site.

The second FX/Motor modulation site isnt that intuitive but I am sure I will understand it with the videos.

Same with the different presets. I must say what really would have been the hit is an included easy preset browser (tags !), the way it is solved now with only the endless kontakt scroll on the categories and with 3 different categories/ways is not really user friendly. And if you want to use the styles for browsing you need komplete kontrol. Which is not bad cause you have the preview but makes the whole preset browsing system even more awkward.

But I think I can live with that if once I am into it. At the moment I really wonder where it leads me in the end: purpose wapon with using included presets or sounddesign machine with the endless possibilties if you use the presets where you can choose each sound source (already forgot WHICH of the categories this was, as I said, the whole preset system is still a mess).


----------



## jules (Sep 30, 2018)

Well... at least it seems to better than it was !


----------



## Satorious (Sep 30, 2018)

I've been looking at eDNA for a while, seemed like there issues finding the right sound in amongst all the patches. It sounds like this new version has made things easier.

I've not watched the walk-through yet as don't have much time at the moment. Can anyone explain if this comes with all the existing eDNA content and does it include the additional material (eg. Kinematik)? If so I might consider it more closely.


----------



## idematoa (Sep 30, 2018)

Used presets :


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 30, 2018)

Does not include additional material (kinematik).


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 30, 2018)

After using Edna Earth for a little while , I'm impressed by the sounds and variations that can be made with it. Experimenting with the wobbles and the gate sequencer to create rhythmic patterns is fun indeed. There are a lot of patches to go through which leaves a lot of options open to the user .

The buttons/knobs are a bit hard to see , however , in the middle area ( tune, pan , offset , trim, bend , glide , clone). The full presets are great because that's where you can swap out sounds , but there does not seem to be a consistent set of sounds for each preset to be swapped out . I'm not sure how they were organized as some presets appear to have different sounds that can be used than other presets. I believe they are supposed to be tagged on the left of the sound browser ie pad , bass , etc , but there is nothing there. I submitted a ticket to ask about it since the manual shows the tagging but I did not see that in my browser nor in the how it works video so I'm waiting to hear back if it is a bug or was omitted at release. 

Overall , I'm happy with the purchase and there are a lot of creative options to be explored. One thing that would be nice to have is a full INIT patch where you can choose from all the soundsources available to create new sounds rather than just the given list in the browser for already created patches. The sorting seems to be much better than what I've read from users of the previous version . Edna Earth is a good buy , especially for those who are into ambient , textures and soundscapes. It is easy to immerse yourself into the palette of sounds and come up with something new and unique.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 1, 2018)

This has been on my wish list for a while and I finally grabbed it last night. So far I'm impressed with the sheet amount of content in here. I'm loving all the modulation that goes on with the modwheel and I can't help but glitch things up with the gate.

I agree that there should be an INIT patch where you can load your own sounds. That would open up infinite possibilities.

Next step is to get Kinematik. Also, did anyonrwstch the video about the edition of eDNA? Christian is working on a new cartridge! No idea if this will be free or paid-for but it's good to see they're bringing more content out.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Oct 15, 2018)

AM I missing something or have I done something wrong? 

I've updated to the new version but it's not showing up on my Komplete Kontrol browser...


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Oct 17, 2018)

Anyone? 


On a side note, I do like the way it’s now been categorised.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 17, 2018)

Have you opened Komplete Kontrol in standalone mode after the update? I think it only scans libraries properly in standalone.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Oct 17, 2018)

Yup...


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Oct 17, 2018)

Try following the directions in this article:

https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...th-appear-in-Komplete-Kontrol-after-updating-


----------



## Mornats (Oct 17, 2018)

I put this together with a few presets from eDNA. All the synthy bits are eDNA, the hits are Project Bravo and there's some Albion One, Tundra and Orchestral Swarm elements in there too. The bass is Sponge Bass (Squarepants) from Sound Dust.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 29, 2021)

Would love this to be upgraded to the new SF player.


----------

